
SiFive Launches 7 Series, Their Highest Performance RISC-V Cores – WikiChip Fuse - rbanffy
https://fuse.wikichip.org/news/1775/sifive-launches-7-series-their-highest-performance-risc-v-cores/
======
Annatar
What good are these without readily available, cheap 1U, 19" rack-mountable
servers?

